# Wii oder PS3



## Mikrofonkabel (29. Februar 2012)

Also:
Ich habe vor mir entweder eine Wii oder eine PS3 zu kaufen. Das ganze wird dann (vorerst) über eine VGA-Box am PC-Monitor laufen.
Ich komme vom PC gaming, habe aber nicht mehr genug Zeit, und auch nicht mehr die Lust, mich länger hinzusetzen und "ernsthaft" zu spielen. Ich will mich aber einfach mal hinsetzen können und dann allein oder mit nem Kumpel ein Arcade Game (Beat em up, Racing ect) spielen können.

Sollte ich mir da besser die Wii oder die PS3 kaufen?
Gibt es bei der Wii immer noch Probleme mit dem Onlineservice?

Grüße Mikrofonkabel


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Also, die Wii ist so weit ich weiß eher was für Gamerneulinge und Gelegenheitsspieler, die es sehr simpel haben wollen. Für richtiges Gamen wäre eine PS3 da besser. Die leistet auch mehr, hat auch je nach Spiel HD/FullHD - dafür sind die SPiele halt was teurer.


----------



## Onlinestate (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich hatte zwar viel Spaß mit meiner Wii, aber würde dennoch davon abraten jetzt noch eine zu kaufen. Dann doch lieber noch bis zum Ende des Jahres auf den Nachfolger, die Wii-U, warten.
Ansonsten PS3 oder 360 nimmt sich nicht viel. Die PS3 hat natürlich noch den BluRay-Player.


----------



## Mikrofonkabel (29. Februar 2012)

Hmmm... also Grafik/Leistung sind mir recht egal. Es ist halt so ne Sache: Beide Konsolen haben Exklusivtitel, die mich interessieren. Die PS3 ist fast drei mal so teuer. Dafür gibts auch mehr Spiele für die PS3 (oder?). Ich hab die Wii halt immer als was gesehen, wo man sich mal ne halbe Stunde davor setzt, oft zu zweit oder dritt. Die PS3 verkörpert für mich mehr so das "serious Gaming".

Die 360 kommt nicht in Frage  (ich hab keine Lust fürs onlinegaming zu zahlen)


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. März 2012)

Mikrofonkabel schrieb:


> Hmmm... also Grafik/Leistung sind mir recht egal. Es ist halt so ne Sache: Beide Konsolen haben Exklusivtitel, die mich interessieren. Die PS3 ist fast drei mal so teuer. Dafür gibts auch mehr Spiele für die PS3 (oder?). Ich hab die Wii halt immer als was gesehen, wo man sich mal ne halbe Stunde davor setzt, oft zu zweit oder dritt. Die PS3 verkörpert für mich mehr so das "serious Gaming".


Das Angebot an hochwertigen Spielen ist auf der PS3 auf jeden Fall größer, weil man neben den Exklusivtiteln auch auf Unmengen an Third-Party-Spielen zurückgreifen kann, während gute Wii-Spiele fast ausschließlich von Nintendo selbst kommen.
Und wo ist denn die PS3 "fast drei mal so teuer" wie die Wii? Bei Amazon kostet die Wii 133,78€ und die PS3 226€. Das ist nicht einmal das Doppelte.


----------



## Mikrofonkabel (1. März 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Das Angebot an hochwertigen Spielen ist auf der PS3 auf jeden Fall größer, weil man neben den Exklusivtiteln auch auf Unmengen an Third-Party-Spielen zurückgreifen kann, während gute Wii-Spiele fast ausschließlich von Nintendo selbst kommen.
> Und wo ist denn die PS3 "fast drei mal so teuer" wie die Wii? Bei Amazon kostet die Wii 133,78€ und die PS3 226€. Das ist nicht einmal das Doppelte.


 
Ich bin von der "großen" Version ausgegangen. Halbe Brötchen will ich dann doch nicht machen ^^
Ich werde mir morgen (heute) nochmal das Spieleangebot genauer anchaschauen, denke ich...


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

Mikrofonkabel schrieb:


> Ich bin von der "großen" Version ausgegangen. Halbe Brötchen will ich dann doch nicht machen ^^
> Ich werde mir morgen (heute) nochmal das Spieleangebot genauer anchaschauen, denke ich...


 
Soll heißen du willst nicht die halb so teure Playstation kaufen, weil die neuer ist, mehr Speicherplatz hat, leiser ist und weniger Strom verbraucht. Und mit der teureren machst du dann keine halben Sachen, weil sie größer und schlechter ist...hmmm...coole Logik


----------



## Fraggerick (1. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Soll heißen du willst nicht die halb so teure Playstation kaufen, weil die neuer ist, mehr Speicherplatz hat, leiser ist und weniger Strom verbraucht. Und mit der teureren machst du dann keine halben Sachen, weil sie größer und schlechter ist...hmmm...coole Logik


 
du verwechselst da was. die fette mit klavierlack is nimmer im handel, die neue schlanke gibts zwischen ~200 und ~300€ und unterscheidet sich nur im speicherplatz (der, da normale 2,5'' gestplatte, auch aufgerüstet werden kann)

@te: ganz klar ps3. allein schon wegen BD laufwerk und move macht auch saumäßig spass.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> du verwechselst da was. die fette mit klavierlack is nimmer im handel, die neue schlanke gibts zwischen ~200 und ~300€ und unterscheidet sich nur im speicherplatz (der, da normale 2,5'' gestplatte, auch aufgerüstet werden kann)
> 
> @te: ganz klar ps3. allein schon wegen BD laufwerk und move macht auch saumäßig spass.


 
Also das stimmt so nicht ganz, wenn ich mich richtig an die Verbesserungen bei der Slim-Version erinnere, wurde dort der Stromverbrauch zurück gefahren, sowie die Lautstärke gesenkt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. März 2012)

Die Slim ist gegenüber der "alten" PS3 kleiner, leichter, leiser, weniger anfällig gegen Überhitzung, sparsamer im Stromverbrauch, hat normale Tasten anstelle der alten Touch-Tasten, keine Linux-Unterstützung mehr und unterstützt DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby TrueHD und Bravia Sync.

Übrigens kostet auch die 320GB-Variante mittlerweile weniger als 250€.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Die Slim ist gegenüber der "alten" PS3 kleiner, leichter, leiser, weniger anfällig gegen Überhitzung, sparsamer im Stromverbrauch, hat normale Tasten anstelle der alten Touch-Tasten, keine Linux-Unterstützung mehr und unterstützt DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby TrueHD und Bravia Sync.
> 
> Übrigens kostet auch die 320GB-Variante mittlerweile weniger als 250€.


 
thx, also hatte ich doch Recht


----------



## Fraggerick (1. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also das stimmt so nicht ganz, wenn ich mich richtig an die Verbesserungen bei der Slim-Version erinnere, wurde dort der Stromverbrauch zurück gefahren, sowie die Lautstärke gesenkt.


 
ja, das stimmt ja auch. die fat gibt es aber nichtmehr.

und sein "groß" bezieht sich demnach auf die 320gb version der ps3, die in allen punkten identisch mit der 160gb version ist (abgesehen von der festplatte)

demnach stimmt 





> Soll heißen du willst nicht die halb so teure Playstation kaufen, weil die neuer ist, mehr Speicherplatz hat, leiser ist und weniger Strom verbraucht. Und mit der teureren machst du dann keine halben Sachen, weil sie größer und schlechter ist...hmmm...coole Logik


nicht, da beide playstations die gleichen sind.

und 160gb sind im vergleich zu 320 gb ja ziemlich genau das "halbe brötchen"


----------



## Fraggerick (1. März 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt ja auch. die fat gibt es aber nichtmehr.
> 
> und sein "groß" bezieht sich demnach auf die 320gb version der ps3, die in allen punkten identisch mit der 160gb version ist (abgesehen von der festplatte)
> 
> ...


 
nachtrag: ne 320gb festplatte kostet in etwa 60euro, der aufpreis von klein zu groß ist also dank der festplattenpreise gerechtfertigt. ein hoch auf die flut!


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Die Festplattenpreise wären weniger stark gestiegen, wenn die in Thailand mehr *achtung* Plattenbausiedlungen hätten... 


@topic: die Wii ist halt echt nur - wo wie ich sie kenne - zum weitaus größten Teil mit wirklich sehr simplen Spielen bestückt. Zudem ist sie halt von der Grafik wirklich äußerst dürftig. Das ist _eher_ was für Leute, die vorher so gut wie nie video/computerspiele gespielt haben, jedenfalls keine Vollpreis-Games. Wer vorher nur so was wie Moorhuhn, Bejuweled, Wimmelspiele usw. gespielt hat, wird die Wii trotzdem super finden, aber wenn Du mal "richtige" Spiele gespielt hast, wirst Du mit der PS3 sicher viel zufriedener sein. Bei der Wii machen die Spiele halt vor allem dann Spaß, wenn man mit mehreren spielt - da macht dann das Spielprinzip einfach Spaß zB Tennis mit Comic-Figuren zu spielen, bei dem die Ballphysik eher Nebensache ist usw.


----------



## svd (1. März 2012)

Wenn du die PS3 nicht unbedingt als Mediastation verwenden möchtest, also die Festplatte nicht mit Musik, Photos und Videos vollstopfst (dafür hab ich zB immer noch den PC), sind 160GB ausreichend. 
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen die "kleine" PS3 um knapp 208€ inkl. Versand gekauft, was doch ein fairer Preis ist. (Das sind nicht mal 4 Vollpreisspiele...)
Auf jeden Fall online bestellen. Der Satyr (Geiß ist geil) wollte dafür 250€ haben (bekommen hat er meinen Mittelfinger).
(Geizhals zeigt dir den günstigsten Shop. Schon zwei Konsolen dort bestellt, Trotz Vorkasse jedes Mal innerhalb einer Woche dagewesen.)

Ansonsten, ja, zuerst die PS3 kaufen, denn deren Nachfolger kommt mit Sicherheit sehr viel später als die Wii U.
(Und alleine die Uncharted Trilogie war es wert, hehe. )


----------



## Mikrofonkabel (1. März 2012)

Werde mir wahrscheinlich wirklich die PS3 hohlen. Jetzt muss ich mir halt ersatz für super smash brother oder was auch immer suchen^^

Die hier hätte ich jetzt bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-Ko...VUO/ref=sr_tr_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330618572&sr=8-3


----------



## svd (1. März 2012)

Ganz schön teuer... die nackte 320er Version bekommst du beim Offlinehändler ja schon um 250€. 
Und ein PS3 Spiel aus der Platinum Reihe kostet normal keine 20€... (okay, GT5 ist 25€ wert.)


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ganz schön teuer... die nackte 320er Version bekommst du beim Offlinehändler ja schon um 250€.
> Und ein PS3 Spiel aus der Platinum Reihe kostet normal keine 20€... (okay, GT5 ist 25€ wert.)


 
die nackte kostet bei amazon 244€, mit "Uncharted" 280€ 

Die Version mit GT5 hat ZWEI Controller dabei und kostet 300€ Vorbestellerpreis, könnte bis zum Release auch runtergehen. Wegen des 2. Controllers ist der Preis also echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mikrofonkabel (1. März 2012)

Meiner Rechnung nach ist der Preis auch recht gut. Allein bei einer nackten PS3 + 2. Controller bin ich schon bei ~300€.


----------



## Fraggerick (1. März 2012)

du kannst mal auf das nächste mediamarkt heft warten, die verballern da die ps3 teils zum kampfpreis


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2012)

hm, naja, irgendwo sind aber die Gründe hier sich eine Konsole zu kaufen irgendwie ziemlich komisch, denn man sollte doch schon mal erwähnen, das man das, was der TE will eigentlich auch problemlos mit einem PC machen kann, zum einem weil PC-Spiele doch nicht per se kompliziert sind, vorallem die Multiplattformtitel und zum anderen weil ich den Zeitvorteil von booten und bis man im Spiel ist auch für überschätzt halte, da spart man auch nur vielleich 3 Minuten
Aber darum gehts ja nicht

Eigentlich sollte man sich doch so ein Gerät eher nach dem besten Spielemix für einen aussuchen und nicht so wirklich nach dem was die Hardware kann, wo aber auch nicht nur die Exklusivtitel mit rein fallen, sondern auch die anderen

Aber ich weiß nicht, hat die WII nicht auch so ein ganz, ganz komisch kompliziertes Onlinegaminggeschuster, das über Onlinecodsfunktioniert und beide Endstellen den jeweils anderen kennen müssen?

Allerdings, TE, wenn warten kannst, die Wii-U hätte dann zumindest den Theoretischen Effekt, dass die wohl ähnlich der Wii mit der PS2, dann mit einigen PS3 und Xbox Portierungen beglückt werden wird + man auch noch die ganzen Nintendospiele haben, allerdings, eine Wii würde ich jetzt wirklich nicht mehr kaufen
und btw. vielleicht kann da wer anderes noch zur Qualität sagen, aber es gibt auch HDMI auf DVI Kabel


----------



## svd (2. März 2012)

Mikrofonkabel schrieb:


> Meiner Rechnung nach ist der Preis auch recht gut. Allein bei einer nackten PS3 + 2. Controller bin ich schon bei ~300€.


 
Ah, den zweiten Controller hab ich in der Beschreibung überlesen, kostet ja auch um die 50 Tacken. Na, in dem Fall ist es natürlich schon günstig.


----------

